# Hair Care



## findingmyway (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a lot of problem with hair falling out and nothing I've done so far has helped. Does anyone have any tips for looking after the hair? Any recommendations for shampoos etc?
Thanks,
Jasleen 



<a href="http://mhlnk.com/B1419C65" target="_blank"><img src="http://media.markethealth.com/bannerServer.php?type=image&ad_id=2465&aid=713449" border="0"></a>


----------



## hpannu (Sep 7, 2010)

Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Vaheguru Ji Ki Fateh

My daughter had the same problem Jasleen, doctor's checked it out including dermatologist nothing worked. Then i read in paper to massage the hair with lemon and oil ( i use AMLA oil by Dabur) I started doing that and noticed the difference the hair stopped falling. But again from our experience - wash your hair atleast twice a week and massage it with lemon and oil mixed ( i wait between 30-60 minutes before washing her hair ) Hope this works for you - goodluck :thumbsuppp:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 7, 2010)

findingmyway said:


> I have a lot of problem with hair falling out and nothing I've done so far has helped. Does anyone have any tips for looking after the hair? Any recommendations for shampoos etc?
> Thanks,
> Jasleen


Since a major stroke in 2006, I have had a lot of hair problems.  My formerly waist-length kes now reaches only to the middle of my back.  Crying does not help.  I tried that.

I have also been massaging my scalp with hair oil, although I have not used lemon.  I have noticed new hair growth, especially around the temples.  For me, though, I have to do this every day and leave the oil in rather than washing it out.  My hair is extremely dry and washing it every day is completely out.  Twice a week is about right for me, with an occasional water rinse as necessary.

As for shampoo and conditioner and the like, I have found the Garnier Fructis line to be the best for me.  I do not use salon products.  It is possible that they may work better, but I find them outrageously expensive and, besides, you can only get them in salons and salons creep me out with dead hair all over the place and the chemical smells.

I wish I could recommend some good organic, natural line, but the ones I have tried simply don't work.  

Of course, hair is no healthier than the body it grows from, so looking after your general health - nutrition and exercise and all that good stuff is of first importance, along with a healthy simran life.  Tension can also make hair fall out , so learning to relax amidst the tensions of life helps.

In the end, if it is genetic, there's not much you can do except follow whatever regimen works best for you and accept it as the Hukam of Vasheguru.


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you both for your advice.

When I was last in India, I saw a lot of adverts for mehndi (henna) as a good conditioner. Does anyone have experience with this? Does it work or is it a marketing ploy?

Thank you


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 10, 2010)

findingmyway said:


> Thank you both for your advice.
> 
> When I was last in India, I saw a lot of adverts for mehndi (henna) as a good conditioner. Does anyone have experience with this? Does it work or is it a marketing ploy?
> 
> Thank you



I know it was used by ancient Egyptians both for conditioning and colouring of the hair.  That's about all I know, except if you try it, use the pure stuff from India;  most of the stuff in USA/Canada called henna are full of chemicals and contain little, if any henna.

I feel that all my "keeping kesh" problems are really pretty wonderful since it means that I have the Sikhly honour of keeping kesh in the first place.  

Gurufateh!


----------



## ManinderSingh69 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lets listen from a Guy abt the falling hair problem. icecreammunda
thing dat works for me is wash The Kesh once a week (as my Kesh are covered with turban once a week is enough). Putting good quality oil (may be non sticky or any other which is not so oily)  and not washing it (oil) away. Washing with Amla, Shikakaai and reetha also helps as it is tried by my Bhua Ji 
Dats it!!!


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 20, 2010)

ManinderSingh69 said:


> Lets listen from a Guy abt the falling hair problem. icecreammunda
> thing dat works for me is wash The Kesh once a week (as my Kesh are covered with turban once a week is enough). Putting good quality oil (may be non sticky or any other which is not so oily)  and not washing it (oil) away. Washing with Amla, Shikakaai and reetha also helps as it is tried by my Bhua Ji
> Dats it!!!



Kaur or Singh, we all have the same issues! Thank you for your advice. Is baby oil suitable? Are there any other oils you recommend? What about Livon?
Thanks


----------



## kennyjoyy (Sep 24, 2010)

findingmyway said:


> Kaur or Singh, we all have the same issues! Thank you for your advice. Is baby oil suitable? Are there any other oils you recommend? What about Livon?
> Thanks



Here some tips for hair care:


   Apply a paste of fenugreek and mustard to the     scalp.
   Mix Shikakai powder with the water drained from the cooked rice and     wash the hair with it.
   Crush  the leaves of five petal hibiscus     flower and take the juice.     Wash the hair with this juice.


----------



## kennyjoyy (Sep 24, 2010)

Here some tips for hair care:


   Apply a paste of fenugreek and mustard to the     scalp.   
   Mix Shikakai powder with the water drained from the cooked rice and     wash the hair with it.   
   Crush  the leaves of five petal hibiscus     flower and take the juice.     Wash the hair with this juice.


----------



## stanelyshane (Sep 24, 2010)

Hair is the insensitive part of the body but there is require to care about it otherwise it reduce. Such a nice tips about the hair growth. I am really appreciated to your valuable information. Another thing is that I only prefer the herbal products which helps to reduce the hair fall problem.


----------



## samalden (Sep 27, 2010)

Hair care is a general term for parts of hygiene and cosmetology involving the hair on the head man. hair care will vary depending on hair type and function of the various processes that can be applied to hair.The way your hair can make or ruin your appearance completely. Beautiful hair completes the whole look.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 27, 2010)

samalden said:


> Hair care is a general term for parts of hygiene and cosmetology involving the hair on the head man. hair care will vary depending on hair type and function of the various processes that can be applied to hair.The way your hair can make or ruin your appearance completely. Beautiful hair completes the whole look.



Many keshdhari Sikhs have incredibly beautiful hair since it is never processed or tampered with.  Of course, keshdhari men generally tie turban so their hair is never subjected to the elements.  That is part of it.  The other part is that the only ones who enjoy this gorgeous hair are generally close family members.

In fact, since most women do not tie turban, it's our men who usually have the really nice hair.  :happysingh::blueturban::redturban:rangesingh:Some women do tie turban, though.  :happykaur:


----------



## ManinderSingh69 (Oct 20, 2010)

findingmyway said:


> Kaur or Singh, we all have the same issues! Thank you for your advice. Is baby oil suitable? Are there any other oils you recommend? What about Livon?
> Thanks




Haven't tried baby oil. Quality coconut oil is good and add any good quality hair oil to suppress the smell of coconut 
Livon makes it easy to comb the hairs after a wash and it really works. bt m not sure abt its side-effects (if any) as it is a chemical.

REGARDS


----------



## russell (Dec 29, 2010)

Egg shampoo is good for dry hair but avoid products containing alcohol because they dry the hair. Look for shampoos that contain oils such as coconut. Moisturizing shampoo type tends to coat the hair and trap moisture inside the hair.
*
Warning. Including a link to a commercial site is spamming and subjects you to being banned. Link removed. Thanks. Please don't do it again. *


----------



## findingmyway (May 26, 2011)

Aelfgar said:


> uses the best quality shampoo and conditioner to make your hair's shiny and silky.....



Which are they? Any brands you recommend? Any should be avoided?


----------



## onspjo (May 26, 2011)

Jasleenji,
 You have to find out the root cause of hair fall. Regular hair shedding should be not more than 50-80 hair a day, mostly more during rainy season. If you think it is more than that, you should get your thyroid checked. Many hair problems start after childbirth too. Hormonal imbalance(which means abnormal thyroid functioning) sometimes is caused by liver problems. I'd say, get yourself checked. 
Liver cleansing can be done by some special plant intake like milk thistle. You can try live52(Indian ayurvedic medicine for liver cleansing). 
Massaging should keep them in good health if the hair fall is just about normal. 
These are just suggestions. Hope it helps.


----------



## onspjo (May 26, 2011)

ALso, very important part is not missing meals. Having healthy food on time is the best remedy.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (May 26, 2011)

Another possibility is hair oil.  My hair tern to be dry and brittle no matter what shampoo and conditioner I use.  There are several good brands on the market available at Indian grocery stores around the world.

The usual instructions are to use it on the hair before washing.  For me this is inadequate.  I need to use a small amount especially on the ends every day.  Also massaging a bit into the roots seems good.  No doubt the scalp massage is good for hair as well.  

Once a week, I do the warm (not hot) oil treatment, heating the oil and using enough to lightly saturate the hair and then use a plastic cap - OK, I usually use a plastic bag - for at least an hour, then wash and air dry.  I never use heat to dry my hair;  I always let it dry naturally, gently fingercombing along the way.

There are two drawback I have found to hair oil.  First, oil is oily.  I need to protect my clothes and it will get onto whatever sort of head covering you use.  These can be minimised by using only a small amount.  Second, the stuff from India tends to have a strong aroma.  While it is not unpleasant, it is strong and can be noticeable.  A turban, of course, will hide this somewhat.  
:blueturban: :happykaur:


An alternative which Mediterranean women have used for millenia is olive oil. It can be used in the same way as the Indian oil.   It works really well, but tends to be a bit heavy.  And, of course, you smell like a salad.:grinningkaur:


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 15, 2011)

Ludwik ji

Please be more specific. I have deleted two of your comments as spam already. We need more to go on to answer or address your concerns. Thanks, spnadmin


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 17, 2011)

Ludwik, it is a shame you have to pollute our forum with this..............

Findingmywayji, before I cut my hair, it went from reaching my bottom to halfway down my back, in 2 months, looking back it was definately due to stress, I think there is a link between getting stressed and having your hair fall out


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 17, 2011)

Harry ji

Yes... it is one of the main causes of hair loss in both men and women.


----------



## Jed Smith (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't use any chemical and cosmetic products for your hair. Use herbal oil and herbal shampoo. Also take more calcium, zinc, and protein in your diet to stop the hair falling and improve the hair growth.


----------



## sandhu21 (Aug 29, 2014)

go for almond oil .i buy it from chemist shop ...it will help you from hair loss


----------



## Jed Smith (Aug 30, 2014)

Jed Smith said:


> Don't use any chemical and cosmetic products for your hair. Use herbal oil and herbal shampoo.deleted commercial link Eat healthy and nutritious diet. Also take more calcium, zinc, and protein in your diet to stop the hair falling and improve the hair growth.


Any comment?


----------

